# 724 Tec H70 electric starter alighnment



## Tex (Jan 18, 2015)

Installed new starter (33328D) and found that the starter gear does not release from the flywheel right away. I installed the mounting spacer washers (that were provided with the starter). I sprayed the flywheel teeth with some Liquid Wrench Silicone Spray (on the off chance the problem was the surface rust built up on the flywheel teeth) but this did not help. I can turn the flywheel back and forth, by hand, and then the starter gear recoils back in. When I fully engage (extend) the starter gear by hand, the starter teeth seem to only be going into the flywheel teeth groove at a depth of only one-eight of the groove. This makes me think that I do not have to shim the starter any further distance away from the block. There is side clearance between the sides of the starter gear teeth and the flywheel teeth groove. Any suggestions on what to do? I am doing all of this still with the gas tank, flywheel cover, and spark plug wire off.


----------



## Tex (Jan 18, 2015)

Another step I tried, was to remove the spacers to check the teeth depth. I found that the starter teeth seated into the flywheel teeth grove about three-quarters of the groove. I did not attempt to apply the electric at this point as I am not sure if that depth would be a problem. Will wait for any answers, while I try to see if I can find iny info in a service manual as to this problem mentioned in the last post.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey Tex, do you mean that when the engine kicks-over, the starter doesn't pull away? The bendix shouldn't retract until the engine fires-up.


----------



## Tex (Jan 18, 2015)

Okay, I did not know that I would have to check the mounting alignment with everything back in place and the engine running - bummer. I will put everything back together and then retest it. Before I do that though, how far should the starter gear teeth seat into the flywheel teeth groove - 1/8, 1/4, 1/2, or 3/4?


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

gosh, I'm not aware of a spec.

I'd say as much bite as you can get without the starter gear banging into the meat of the flywheel; leave a little space between the peak of the starter teeth & valley of the flywheel to account for slop/variation. If you don't have enough bite, you risk busting-up the teeth on both the starter & flywheel.


----------



## Tex (Jan 18, 2015)

Okay then - just how I was thinking also (about enough bite). So in morning I will remount everything and test with the starter not using the spacers. Looking at all of your posts, clissiccat, sure wish I had the confidence to just tear into everything (as seen in yours pictures) - guess that comes with experience. I will try to take some pictures with the starter mounted, and add them to my album on this forum. Again, thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## Tex (Jan 18, 2015)

Sorry about the miss-spellings in the last post.


----------



## suspicionofignorance2 (Jan 26, 2014)

The bendix should retract the gear when ever you STOP cranking, as well as when the eng actually starts...Leave the spark plug wire off...remount as you first had it mounted, test crank and look at everything..gear should retract...and minimum cranking noise when gear is meshed to flywheel...IMO...


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi Tex, I re-read your 1st post and missed the fact that it's sticking to the flywheel after you release the start button. As soi2 wisely mentioned, the original starter mounting is probably OK. The starter bendix itself may need a sparse dose of lubricant if the problem persists (_although being that it's a brand new starter, it probably comes lubed already_)...as long as it's not grease. 

See the 2:30 mark of this 



.


----------

